# What would you do!



## Flow Master (Aug 8, 2006)

I have an opportunity to trade my new in the box Winchester Model 70 Classic Sporter LT in 7 Rem Mag for a new in the box Remington Model 700 CDL in a 30-06 Scoped with a $300.00 Nikon 3x9x50. Both are nice wood stock and blued barrel. Again, what would you do!
Thanks


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd trade for the Remington. You would be money ahead and IMO the CDL is a better rifle. :wink:

The only reason I can think of not trading would be if you already had a 30-06 or simular caliber. That 06 will do the same thing as the 7mm Mag so that should not be a real big consideration. The 7mm Mag. generally is a little flatter and faster (depending on round) than the 06 but the 06 will preform good enough to kill the same type of game.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If someone would have offered me a deal like that It would already have been gone!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Here is what's going on. The rifles themselves are of very equal quality. Currently Winchester isn't producing the Model 70. They will be producing the rifle in the future, but, noone seems to know where these rifles will be produced. US, Belgium, Japan, China, Russia, have all been thrown about on internet rumors, but noone really knows. So whomever wants to trade with you is betting the Winchester will be worth big bucks sometime in the future, maybe, maybe not.

Right now speculating on Winchesters is akin to speculating on tech stocks in the late 90's. Those who sell out at the right time will make a killing, those who hold on too long will loose their arse.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Trade it before he sobers up. Think of it as a free scope. Those CDLs are pretty pretty guns.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I would look at the value of the guns before trading. Make sure that your winchester is not worth more then the remington. If the remington has been shot very little or not at all chances are it is still in good condition. Make sure you look at the barrel and bolt. These areas are good indications of how the gun was handled, shot, and how it shoots. Some guns are hard on the bolt and leave damage around the fireing pin. Also check out the scope. Make sure that too is in working order. I will agree though that if value of the guns are near eachother, your trade will end up with a scope.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

As I read the post both rifles are NIB. Last I checked that meant pristine and unfired ........ of course should condition be different that would be a major consideration ..........


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I'm going to be the blacksheep. I'm a winchester guy myself. I'd hold onto that gun if I were you. If you want that other rifle so bad, buy it, and you'll have TWO awesome guns.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am with dlip. Go for both :sniper: I have never known anyone with too many rifles :lol:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

700's are nice and have a better trigger but the 70 is "The Riflemans Rifle"


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

700's have a better trigger? I think not!! Both the Rem and Win have triggers that are very easily adjusted, and the Winchester is the easier of the two. It's also a much simpler design and more consistant once you get it set.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

The last time I checked, the Remington Model 700s were going for around anywhere from $650-$750 for a regular one. The Nikon scopes are no doubt the best bargain for your buck, and is probably around $200-$300 in price. So, your looking at about a $850-$1000 rig, as far as I can tell anyways. No matter the condition you won't find a better deal. Remington makes one of the best bolt systems out on the market. Buy it and you'll have two kick-butt rifles. It never hurts to have a good backup. 
Generally, the 7mm Mag will produce flatter shooting ballistics; my dad's friend's shoots -10" at 400 yds. after being sighted in at +2" at 200 yds! A .30-06 doesn't shoot quite that flat, but preforms just as deadly if you're practiced up with it.
I can't say what everybody else thinks, but my vote goes for buying it! Either way, I hope you get the big one.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I beg to differ with you Horsager. I've adjusted the triggers in both my pre-64 model 70 and my new model 70 classic sporter. I can get all of the creep and overtravel out of them, I've managed to lighten up the pull a little but I can't (safely) get the pull weight under 4 pounds on the old rifle or 4.5 pounds on the new one. Most 700s will do a little better.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Clamp I can hand you 6 Winchester model 70's that are all 3# or less, in fact my 375 H&H is the only 3# one of the group, and that's on purpose. The rest are 2#-2.5#, my HB 223 is 12oz. These are rifles from the very early 80's to the late 90's. I have yet to adjust one that wouldn't go to 2.5# crisply and safely. Something that has really helped me while adjusting Winchester triggers is a set of wrenches made for working on ignition points. They are very thin and have the right angle on them to get the set nuts to do their job without messing up your trigger job. After adjusting triggers on Remington 700's, Win 70's, Tikka's, Sako's, A-Bolts, Interarms, Wby Vanguard and it's model 1500 clones, Kimbers, and Browning High walls I can honestly say the Winchesters are the easiest to get crisp, safe 2.5# trigger pulls on. The single screw adjustment of the Tikka's and Sako's are very easy as well, but if you go to far they need to be sent in and re-set, and the Brownings are very easy to adjust, but aren't as crisp as others due to a round sear.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

You've had better luck than I've had. I've backed mine off until the spring wouldn't reliably return the trigger to the normal position then tightened it till it did. I say reliably because on both of my 70s if the trigger tension spring isnt tight enough the lower sear will ocasionaly slip past the upper sear on a very rapid bolt cycle causeing the fireing pin to move to the forward position when the bolt handle is lowered. Maybee my triggerscale is off but I know my Timneys all feel better.


----------



## jeuck87 (Oct 16, 2006)

i would go with 06. the ammo is cheaper and will perform as well as your 7mm.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

there must be a reason for this guy wanting to trade the gun AND THE SCOPE ask him how many times the rifle has been shot or if there's smothing wrong with the scope. or mabe the reason that he wants to trade is just because he wants a 7mm mag.


----------

